# cameo



## Vanda

Gente, socorro.

_Cameo _tem vários significados, mas estou tentando achar um modo de adjetivar _cameo_ referente ao papel dum personagem, uma breve aparição num filme, por exemplo.  

Para quem nunca viu a palavra, aqui vai a definição do verbo: answers

*cameo (substantivo) *=a brief appearance of a prominent actor, as in a single scene of a motion picture. Also called _cameo role_.
*
(verbo intransitivo)* =  To make a brief appearance, as in a film: _She cameoed as Anne Boleyn in A Man for All Seasons.

O *adjetivo *seria?_


----------



## Outsider

Um _cameo_ é uma breve aparição, como já disse, num papel secundário.

Por exemplo, numa telenovela tem actores que aparecem quase todos os dias, porque interpretam as personagens principais. Um _cameo_ seria se um actor famoso aparecesse em apenas um ou dois episódios, representando uma personagem que só tem um papel pequeno na história. Às vezes fazem isto nas séries americanas, para atrair mais audiências. Por exemplo, ainda há pouco vi um episódio do Seinfeld em que aparecia numa cena a cantora Pat Benatar. Outro exemplo: no _remake_ do _Planeta dos Macacos_ de Tim Burton aparece o Charleton Heston, que era o actor principal do filme original, em apenas uma cena.

Veja também na Wikipedia.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, eu gostaria de saber como adjetivar a palavra.


----------



## Outsider

Não conheço forma adjectival. Sugiro _she had a cameo in_...


----------



## Vanda

Out,  a sua consideração pertinente será a de outros também, o que eu preciso é de colocar cameo na forma adjetiva no português, mas não consigo pensar num meio de contornar a situação. 
Para os não-brasileiros: este tipo de aparição, chamamos de ponta, o verbo = fazer uma ponta.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vanda, muitas vezes no inglês o adjetivo é igual que o substantivo mesmo. No seu exemplo esta a resposta: _cameo role_, onde _cameo_ é adjetivo de _role_.
 
Sds.


----------



## Outsider

Só para me situar, estamos a falar de um filme ou de uma série?


----------



## Vanda

Giorgio, restaurei seu post, pois ele nos dá um fio da meada.

Gente, pensei em 'de ponta' baseado na frase do Giorgio. Que acham?

Edit: Out, como nossos posts tropeçaram um no outro, não tinha visto o seu. Estou me referindo ao sentido geral, sem especificações.


----------



## Carfer

Não sei se entendi bem a sua questão, Vanda. Está a referir-se a adjectivo em inglês ou ao correspondente em português. Se é em inglês, parece-me, salvo melhor opinião que 'cameo' já desempenha essa função: 'cameo role', 'a cameo appearance' e julgo que também 'cameo actor' ou 'actress'.

Em português julgo que a designação, pelo menos por estas bandas, é a de 'actor convidado'.

P.S. Impressionante a quantidade de respostas que entraram enquanto eu escrevia a minha. Como não tive oportunidade de as ler, nem sei se ainda faz algum sentido. Vou ver.

Ah! pronto, você quer o adjectivo em português. Pois em relação a actor, estou persuadido que é de facto actor convidado. Em relação ao papel desempenhado, não sei, que tal uma perífrase do género 'papel de actor convidado'? Um pouco tonto, não?


----------



## andre luis

Seria então um biscateiro? Hehe,brincadeira...mas 'ator convidado' ou só 'convidado' parece uma boa saída.


----------



## olivinha

Vanda said:


> Giorgio, restaurei seu post, pois ele nos dá um fio da meada.
> 
> Gente, pensei em 'de ponta' baseado na frase do Giorgio. Que acham?


 
Oi, Vanda.
Nestes dois portais, aqui e aqui, _cameo_ está traduzido como _camafeu_ mesmo. Então não seria melhor deixar a palavra _camafeu_ na locução adjetiva? O único problema, que é o ser confundida com a pedra talhada, qualquer contexto ou uma breve explicação (relativo a uma breve aparição cênica) resolveria.


----------



## Carfer

Entretanto encontrei este link (best guest cameo)

http://www.japanhero.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=7295

Olivinha, se em Portugal você chamar camafeu a alguém, especialmente a uma mulher, proteja-se !!

Camafeu é a jóia, claro, mas aqui também tem o sentido de pessoa muito feia.


----------



## Frajola

Vanda

Você poderia fornecer a frase que você tem em mente, com uma lacuna para a palavra em questão? Fica mais fácil pra visualizar o que você está querendo dizer, eu acho.


----------



## olivinha

Carfer said:


> Entretanto encontrei este link (best guest cameo)
> 
> http://www.japanhero.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=7295
> 
> Olivinha, se em Portugal você chamar camafeu a alguém, especialmente a uma mulher, proteja-se !!
> 
> Camafeu é a jóia, claro, mas aqui também tem o sentido de pessoa muito feia.


 
Hahaha, no Brasil também, e eu nem sabia disso, acabei de descobrir no Aurélio:
S. m.  1.  Pedra semipreciosa, com duas camadas de cores diferentes, numa das quais se talha uma figura em relevo:   
 2.  Pop.  Mulher de feições delicadas. 
 3.  Joc.  Mulher feia; estafermo.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Creio que no Brasil se usa Participação Especial ;
há casos também ( principalmente em filmes de pequeno orçamento) em que aparece Participação Afetiva (!), meio que a indicar que o medalhão fez uma ponta, mas não cobrou cachê.


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda, tem MESMO que ser um adjetivo? Tipo para traduzir um verbete de dicionário ou coisa assim? Porque eu estou bem convencido de que em português não existe um adjetivo com todas essa implicações (grande ator ou pessoa famosa que faz ponta em papel coadjuvante). 

_Warren Buffet recentemente fez uma ponta numa novela americana. _
_Warren Buffet recentemente participou de um capítulo de uma novela americana como ator convidado._
_Warren Buffet recentemenet fez um papel coadjuvante num capítulo de uma novela americana._

Nas duas últimas, porém, fica parecendo que Warren Buffet é um ator, enquanto 'fazer uma ponta' não quer dizer nada além de que ele fez uma aparição rápida.


----------



## Vanda

Tem sim, Macu, é um verbete. Gente, agora tenho pano pra manga. Nada como uma boa tempestade cerebral  (ia fazer uma brincadeira com outra palavra, mas posso ser mal interpretada) com vários cérebros na tormenta. 
Valeu, gente amiga!


----------

